# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  میزان ساعت مطالعه مورد نیاز برای پزشکی

## sajad564

بچه ها اگه خدا بخواد از همین امشب راس ساعت نه شب شروع میکنم به درس خوندن
فقط میگن تجربی خر خون زیاد داره...
تعداد داوطلبا...
سختی زیست...
سختی قبول شدن پزشکی...
من یه ساعت مطالعه نسبتا معقولی رو برای خودم در نظر گرفتم با توجه به اینکه تا حالا زیست نخوندم نظرتون در مورد ساعت مطالعم چیه(قبلا ریاضی بودم)
تا اخر مرداد روزانه شش ساعت
شهریور روزانه هشت ساعت
از پاییز تا اخر سال بین هشت و ده ساعت
نظرتون چیه؟؟

----------


## amirhosseinR

نظر من:
اولا ساعت مطالعه رو با هفته بسنجین نه روز
بالا هفتاد ساعت خالص خالص در هفته بطور مستمر...اینجوری به شرط استمرار و این که ول نکنی و ناامید نشی به احتمال زیاد پزشکی شهرای کوچیک میاد و به احتمال متوسط پزشکی شهرای خوب....

----------


## mohmmad.amin.v

همین برنامه رو اگه ادامه بدی و جا نزنی جواب میده. خیلی از افرادی که تغییر رشته دادن موفق شدن امیدوارم عضو دستشون باشی.

----------


## alis

اگه لطف کنید کمتر تشریف بیارید انجمن بهترین کار رو برای خودتون کردید!
*برترین ارسال کنندگان ماه*

1410*sajad564*

یعنی شما 1410 تا پست رو توی 1 ماه فرستادید!!!!

----------


## sajad564

من فعلا برم شیمی بخونم ساعت یازده میام
انرژی بدیداااااا :Yahoo (4): 
فعلا...

----------


## Miss.Dr

> اگه لطف کنید کمتر تشریف بیارید انجمن بهترین کار رو برای خودتون کردید!
> *برترین ارسال کنندگان ماه*
> 
> 1410*sajad564*
> 
> یعنی شما 1410 تا پست رو توی 1 ماه فرستادید!!!!


بله واقعن
و چ تاپیک ابتدایی و بچگونه ای!
میزان ساعت مورد نیاز برای پزشکی!!!!
اقا سجاد دمت گرم کلی خندیدم😂😂

----------


## aCe

> بله واقعن
> و چ تاپیک ابتدایی و بچگونه ای!
> میزان ساعت مورد نیاز برای پزشکی!!!!
> اقا سجاد دمت گرم کلی خندیدم������������


اینجور تعریفای منفی همیشه باعث میشه من بیشتر به سمت چیزی که میخوام برم  :Yahoo (79):  منطقه 3 ینی همیشه سرکوفت خوردن ...
من به آقا سجاد باور دارم میتونه به هدفش برسه  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> اگه لطف کنید کمتر تشریف بیارید انجمن بهترین کار رو برای خودتون کردید!
> *برترین ارسال کنندگان ماه*
> 
> 1410*sajad564*
> 
> 
> یعنی شما 1410 تا پست رو توی 1 ماه فرستادید!!!!





> اینجور تعریفای منفی همیشه باعث میشه من بیشتر به سمت چیزی که میخوام برم  منطقه 3 ینی همیشه سرکوفت خوردن ...
> من به آقا سجاد باور دارم میتونه به هدفش برسه


منم نگفتم نمیرسن
ایشالا ک میرسن،از صمیم قلبم میگم
اینو گفتم تا ب خودش بیاد
و بدونه برا قبولی تو پزشکی نباید تو هیچ قالبی از قبیل ساعت مطالعه و رند کردن زمان و تاریخ بگرده
همین
قصد ما کمک ب همه

----------


## sajad564

> اگه لطف کنید کمتر تشریف بیارید انجمن بهترین کار رو برای خودتون کردید!
> *برترین ارسال کنندگان ماه*
> 
> 1410*sajad564*
> 
> یعنی شما 1410 تا پست رو توی 1 ماه فرستادید!!!!


در مورد حرف شما...
من یه چند ماه از درس دور بودم حالا شروع کردم به درس خوندن
اسپم نده موضوع تایپیکو بخون اگه نظری داری بگو...
درضمن تعداد پستای من هیچ ربزی به شما نداره

----------


## sajad564

> بله واقعن
> و چ تاپیک ابتدایی و بچگونه ای!
> میزان ساعت مورد نیاز برای پزشکی!!!!
> اقا سجاد دمت گرم کلی خندیدم������������


در مورد شما=
ما هم وقتی گفتی روزی هجده ساعت میخونم روده بر شدم از خنده
درضمن من خودم میدونم چقد باید بخونم
خانوم محترم من تاحالا با زیست هیچ اشنایی نداشتم متوجهی؟؟یکی میگه فقط باید یه روز شیش ساعت زیست بخونی یکی میگه نه دو ساعت کافیه...
ببین حداقل اگه ریاضی میموندم نیازی به چنین سوالی نبود
درضمن بخند خند چیز خوبیه

----------


## sajad564

> منم نگفتم نمیرسن
> ایشالا ک میرسن،از صمیم قلبم میگم
> اینو گفتم تا ب خودش بیاد
> و بدونه برا قبولی تو پزشکی نباید تو هیچ قالبی از قبیل ساعت مطالعه و رند کردن زمان و تاریخ بگرده
> همین
> قصد ما کمک ب همه


این یکی واقعن خنده دار بود ترجیح میدم سکوت کنم

----------


## Miss.Dr

سکوت خوبه برات
این مدت زیاد پست گذاشتی
بهتره ی استراحتی ب خودت بدی
مرد پرکار انجمن😂

----------


## sajad564

> سکوت خوبه برات
> این مدت زیاد پست گذاشتی
> بهتره ی استراحتی ب خودت بدی
> مرد پرکار انجمن������


تو به جا من حرف بزن اخه میترسم با اون هجده ساعته خدایی نکرده اذیت شی

----------


## amirhosseinR

دوستان لطفا تمومش کنید
یکم باهم مهربون باشید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> تو به جا من حرف بزن اخه میترسم با اون هجده ساعته خدایی نکرده اذیت شی



تو نگران امسالت باش که کپی پیست پارسال و پیارسالت نشه دوست عزیز

----------


## sajad564

> اینجور تعریفای منفی همیشه باعث میشه من بیشتر به سمت چیزی که میخوام برم  منطقه 3 ینی همیشه سرکوفت خوردن ...
> من به آقا سجاد باور دارم میتونه به هدفش برسه


دمت گرم
مشکل اینه که من تاحالا زیست نخوندم وگرنه به عنوان یه ریاضی فیزیک میدونم تو رشته خودمون با هفت ساعت به هر رتبه ای میشه رسید

----------


## sajad564

> تو نگران امسالت باش که کپی پیست پارسال و پیارسالت نشه دوست عزیز


اینارو ولش الان داری لغت میخونی؟؟ :Yahoo (17): یا املا کار میکنی؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## gallant

اووووف ببین کی تاپیک زده سجاد!تازه از اون سمت سوژه ی سال هم وارد تاپیک شده!تخمه اوردم ببینم کجا میرسه بحث :Yahoo (4): 
ر.ا:داداش هرچقد میکشی بخون!پزشکی میخوای به کم قانع نباش انگیزه داشته باشی تا روز اخرم میشه 12 ساعت خوند!ولی حالا با 3 ساعت زیست شروع کن بقیش بقیه اختصاصیا

----------


## Miss.Dr

> در مورد شما=
> ما هم وقتی گفتی روزی هجده ساعت میخونم روده بر شدم از خنده
> درضمن من خودم میدونم چقد باید بخونم
> خانوم محترم من تاحالا با زیست هیچ اشنایی نداشتم متوجهی؟؟یکی میگه فقط باید یه روز شیش ساعت زیست بخونی یکی میگه نه دو ساعت کافیه...
> ببین حداقل اگه ریاضی میموندم نیازی به چنین سوالی نبود
> درضمن بخند خند چیز خوبیه


ببین دوست من
 اون کسایی ک بهت گفتن چن ساعت زیست بخون
خیلی از مرحله پرتن.
اصلا مگه ب ساعته
تو سعی کن یه فصل متوسط مث گوارش رو حدود یک چارمش رو برا ی روز جم کنی
و به طور میانگین هر 6روز ی فصلو خوب بخونی(البته این برا فصلای مختلف فرق داره . ولی میانگین همینه)

----------


## gallant

> ببین دوست من
>  اون کسایی ک بهت گفتن چن ساعت زیست بخون
> خیلی از مرحله پرتن.
> اصلا مگه ب ساعته
> تو سعی کن یه فصل متوسط مث گوارش رو حدود یک چارمش رو برا ی روز جم کنی
> و به طور میانگین هر 6روز ی فصلو خوب بخونی(البته این برا فصلای مختلف فرق داره . ولی میانگین همینه)


به این میگن حجمی خوندن!خودش مضره...بای حجمی زمانی باشه...میتونین از فایلای اقاش افشار استفاده کنین واقعا بدرد بخوره کار به مخالفاش ندارم توصیه هاش واقعا کاربردین

----------


## sajad564

> ببین دوست من
>  اون کسایی ک بهت گفتن چن ساعت زیست بخون
> خیلی از مرحله پرتن.
> اصلا مگه ب ساعته
> تو سعی کن یه فصل متوسط مث گوارش رو حدود یک چارمش رو برا ی روز جم کنی
> و به طور میانگین هر 6روز ی فصلو خوب بخونی(البته این برا فصلای مختلف فرق داره . ولی میانگین همینه)


چرا الکی مثل بچه های خوب همینو نگفتی؟؟؟هرکس بره رو اعصاب من کله پا میشه :Yahoo (101): 
خوب موقع پاتو از رو سلول های عصبیم برداشتی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> به این میگن حجمی خوندن!خودش مضره...بای حجمی زمانی باشه...میتونین از فایلای اقاش افشار استفاده کنین واقعا بدرد بخوره کار به مخالفاش ندارم توصیه هاش واقعا کاربردین


بله درسته
من ب زمانی اشاره نکردم
اخه اول کار نمیشه حجم و زمان و یکسان بالا اورد
اولش بیشتر مهم کیفیت و حجمه
پر که خوند میتونه ساعتو هم درنظر بگیره
ایشون اول باید ببینن حجمو تو چه زمانی جمع میکنن بعد تو روزای بعد تخمین بزنن

----------


## Miss.Dr

> چرا الکی مثل بچه های خوب همینو نگفتی؟؟؟هرکس بره رو اعصاب من کله پا میشه
> خوب موقع پاتو از رو سلول های عصبیم برداشتی


دادا سلولای عصیبیتو ببر دکتری چیزی
حالشون زیاد ب را نیس
یا صب کن بیار مطب خودم😂

----------


## sajad564

> دادا سلولای عصیبیتو ببر دکتری چیزی
> حالشون زیاد ب را نیس
> یا صب کن بیار مطب خودم������


تو رو اعصاب من زیگ زاگ نرو قول میدم چیزیت نمیشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## siavash96

> بله درسته
> من ب زمانی اشاره نکردم
> اخه اول کار نمیشه حجم و زمان و یکسان بالا اورد
> اولش بیشتر مهم کیفیت و حجمه
> پر که خوند میتونه ساعتو هم درنظر بگیره
> ایشون اول باید ببینن حجمو تو چه زمانی جمع میکنن بعد تو روزای بعد تخمین بزنن


شما چهار ساعت میخوابید سردرد نمیگیرید? آخه من اگه کمتر از 7 ساعت بخوابم سردرد شدید میگیرم بعدش شما که کم میخوابی توی طول روز انرژی کافی دارید برای درس خوندن؟ 

فرستاده شده از D2403ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Miss.Dr

> شما چهار ساعت میخوابید سردرد نمیگیرید? آخه من اگه کمتر از 7 ساعت بخوابم سردرد شدید میگیرم بعدش شما که کم میخوابی توی طول روز انرژی کافی دارید برای درس خوندن؟ 
> 
> فرستاده شده از D2403ِ من با Tapatalk


خب بزار برات خوب توضیح بدم
اولش نمیشد کم خوابید
اما من ساعت خوابمو اوردم جلو
یادمه قبل پای نت تا 6 صب بیدار بودم
گفتم ازش الگو بگیرم
الانم تا 4 5 صب بیدارم
4 میخوابم خودبخود 8 پامیشم
این ی ریتم جالبه
تازه همه ی ما بدنمون ی سیکل خواب خاصی داره
مثلا من حدود3.5 ساعت سیکل خوابم کامل میشه
یعنی اگه ساعت خوابم تو روز مضرب درستی از این نباشه همش حس بیخوابی میکنم
ینی اگه بین 7 و 4 بیدارشم اونروز همش خوابم میاد
یا باید 4 ساعت بخوابم یا 8 ساعت یا دوازده ساعت
وسط اینا ک بیدار میشم بی حالم اون روز
امیدوارم خوب توضیح داده باشم

----------


## sajad564

> خب بزار برات خوب توضیح بدم
> اولش نمیشد کم خوابید
> اما من ساعت خوابمو اوردم جلو
> یادمه قبل پای نت تا 6 صب بیدار بودم
> گفتم ازش الگو بگیرم
> الانم تا 4 5 صب بیدارم
> 4 میخوابم خودبخود 8 پامیشم
> این ی ریتم جالبه
> تازه همه ی ما بدنمون ی سیکل خواب خاصی داره
> ...


الانم جز ساعت مطالعت حساب میکنی؟؟

----------


## Miss.Dr

> تو رو اعصاب من زیگ زاگ نرو قول میدم چیزیت نمیشه


من کلا شخصیتم جوریه ک زود کوتا نمیام
چ تو باشی چ هرکیه دیگه

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*اععععععع چه جالب سجاد...
منم 9 شب اشغال ها رو گذاشتم دم در
نمیدونم ربطشون چیه؟؟؟ اذیت نکن*

----------


## siavash96

> خب بزار برات خوب توضیح بدم
> اولش نمیشد کم خوابید
> اما من ساعت خوابمو اوردم جلو
> یادمه قبل پای نت تا 6 صب بیدار بودم
> گفتم ازش الگو بگیرم
> الانم تا 4 5 صب بیدارم
> 4 میخوابم خودبخود 8 پامیشم
> این ی ریتم جالبه
> تازه همه ی ما بدنمون ی سیکل خواب خاصی داره
> ...


ممنون از راهنمایت شما از اون ادمای خاص مثل ناپلئون هستید یادمه یه فیزیکدان ميگفتند روزی 2 ساعت میخوابیده بعد شما پیش دانشگاهی رو غیر حضوری گرفتی؟؟ من روز و شب فرقی نمیکنه باید 7 8 ساعت بخوابم تا مطالعه م کیفیت داشته باشه 

فرستاده شده از D2403ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Miss.Dr

> الانم جز ساعت مطالعت حساب میکنی؟؟


نه
الان دارم پفک میخورم😀
تا دو میخوام تفریح کنم
اما کم میشه ساعتم 
چن روزه زیاد خوندم
خستم

----------


## sajad564

> نه
> الان دارم پفک میخورم������
> تا دو میخوام تفریح کنم
> اما کم میشه ساعتم 
> چن روزه زیاد خوندم
> خستم


احیانن با پفکت لغت نمیخوری؟؟ببخشید نمیخونی؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## siavash96

> خواهش میکنم دوست خوبم
> اینجوریام نیس.شما لطف داری
> بله من غیرحضوری گرفتم
> چون مدرسم نمونه اس
> و دوس دارم از جو دوستام دور باشم


اگه غیر حضوری گرفتی حتما کلاس کنکور برو بعد سعی کن ساعت مطالعه ت رو با کرنومتر بگیر که دقیقا بدونی چند ساعت خوندی  

فرستاده شده از D2403ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## rezagmi

> بچه ها اگه خدا بخواد از همین امشب راس ساعت نه شب شروع میکنم به درس خوندن
> فقط میگن تجربی خر خون زیاد داره...
> تعداد داوطلبا...
> سختی زیست...
> سختی قبول شدن پزشکی...
> من یه ساعت مطالعه نسبتا معقولی رو برای خودم در نظر گرفتم با توجه به اینکه تا حالا زیست نخوندم نظرتون در مورد ساعت مطالعم چیه(قبلا ریاضی بودم)
> تا اخر مرداد روزانه شش ساعت
> شهریور روزانه هشت ساعت
> از پاییز تا اخر سال بین هشت و ده ساعت
> نظرتون چیه؟؟


ساعت چندان مهم نیست درست خوندن مهمه
درست نخونی 24 ساعت هم بخونی نتیجه نمیگیری

----------


## Forgotten

سعی کن اوایل با حجم بری چون تا حالا زیست نخوندی، زمانو بیاری توی کار کیفیت میاد پایین

----------


## Miss.Dr

> احیانن با پفکت لغت نمیخوری؟؟ببخشید نمیخونی؟؟


توروخدا بسه دیگه
اذیتم نکن

----------


## sajad564

> توروخدا بسه دیگه
> اذیتم نکن


خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## Miss.Dr

> اگه غیر حضوری گرفتی حتما کلاس کنکور برو بعد سعی کن ساعت مطالعه ت رو با کرنومتر بگیر که دقیقا بدونی چند ساعت خوندی  
> 
> فرستاده شده از D2403ِ من با Tapatalk


اره دوهفتس کرنومتر خریدم
کلاسم میرم

----------


## sajad564

> *سجاد ببین.......تو اولن باید روزی حداقل18تا 24 ساعت بخونی...یعنی در حین خواب هم بتونی بخونی هم غذا بخوری هم آهنگ گوش بدی هم دستشویی بری.......تازه این واسه پزشکی یه شهر معمولیه..اگه پزشکیه تهران میخوای باید سه چهار تا افغانی هم بگیری کمکت کتابای عمومی رو بخونن...خخخخخ*


ععععععععع تو باز جو گیر شدی :Yahoo (13): 
ای کاش رشتمون انقد داغون نبود :Yahoo (101): 
حلا باید با یه دید مجهول بریم سمت اینده :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> احیانن با پفکت لغت نمیخوری؟؟ببخشید نمیخونی؟؟





> *سجاد ببین.......تو اولن باید روزی حداقل18تا 24 ساعت بخونی...یعنی در حین خواب هم بتونی بخونی هم غذا بخوری هم آهنگ گوش بدی هم دستشویی بری.......تازه این واسه پزشکی یه شهر معمولیه..اگه پزشکیه تهران میخوای باید سه چهار تا افغانی هم بگیری کمکت کتابای عمومی رو بخونن...خخخخخ*


الان غیرمستقیم با من بودی دیگه؟
بخدا حوصله ی بحث ندارم
دوباره اذیتم نکنین

----------


## sajad564

> الان غیرمستقیم با من بودی دیگه؟
> بخدا حوصله ی بحث ندارم
> دوباره اذیتم نکنین


ن بابا اذیتت نمیکنیم که ازلکی حاشیه سازی نکن الان پوریا میاد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr Sky


سجاد ببین.......تو اولن باید روزی حداقل18تا 24 ساعت بخونی...یعنی در حین خواب هم بتونی بخونی هم غذا بخوری هم آهنگ گوش بدی هم دستشویی بری.......تازه این واسه پزشکی یه شهر معمولیه..اگه پزشکیه تهران میخوای باید سه چهار تا افغانی هم بگیری کمکت کتابای عمومی رو بخونن...خخخخخ


بنده, نظرم به نظر ایشون نزدیک تر...*

----------


## sajad564

نگین الان ساعت دوعه دیگه برو درستو بخون :Yahoo (4): 
پفکم نخور کتابات کثیف میشه :Yahoo (4): 
هنوز اینجاس :Yahoo (101):

----------


## NOT NOW

*سلام !

دوست من طبق گفته ی همیشه ی من "فقط غیر ممکن ,غیرممکنه !"

شما زیست رو ,درس به درس بخون, چون فصل ها به هم مرتبط هستند بعد یادت نره که ترکیبی بخونی چون خیلی قشنگ میشه همشون رو به هم مرتبط کرد.

همونطوری که توی یکی دیگه از تاپیک ها گفتم "کلیک" فصل 4 رو به فصل 7 وصل کرده بود یا مثلا فصل 6 اخراش در مورد گلبول سفید صحبت کرده رو میشه به فصل 1 زیست 2(سوم) مرتبط کرد (دفاع اختصاصی و غیر اختصاصی) و اینکه کل فصل ها رو میشه به فصل متابولیسم سال 4ـارم مرتبط کرد.

ثانیا شما باید سعی کنی به قید ها توجه کنی چون خیلی قشنگ میپیچونن از کلماتی مثل (برخی,بسیاری,همیشه,گاهی و...) هم غافل نشو ! بعضی اوقات به صورت غیر مستقیم به چیزی اشاره میکنه اون ها رو هم دریاب مثلا همون فصل 4 گفته سطح خارجی مویرگ های دیواره ی روده مانند سایر مویرگ ها با لایه ای از پلی ساکارید پوشیده شده است.

خب شما باید اینو متوجه بشی که همه ی مویرگ ها لایه ای از پلی ساکارید رو دارن...

به شکل ها هم توجه کن بعضی اوقات سوالات خفنی میدن از اونا مثلا فصل 5 کیسه های هوادار پرنده رو نشون داده ... خب شما باید پی ببری که کیسه های هوادار پیشین از بقیه بزرگترن یا مثلا 9 تا کیسه هوادار هست که یکی مشترک داره (10 تا نیستن) و اینکه شکل فقط شش سمت راست رو نشون داده.

متن بعضی از فعالیت ها مهمه مثلا فصل 2 گفته برای دیدن پر از روغن سدر یا زیتون استفاده میشه توی تست میگه از روغن لوگل استفاده میکنیم جای دیگه گفته از روغن ایمرسیون خب شما باید بدونی که برای پر از چی استفاده میشه و برای x100 از چی...

بعضی اوقات هم یکسری حرف های ضدو نقیض گفته میشه که زیاد بهش توجه نکن مثلا فصل 4 صفحه ی 63 زیست 1 قسمت بالا با پایین یخورده فرق میکنه ولی کل مفهوم یکیه.

و در آخر هم بگم که علاوه بر یک کتاب خوب (حالا کاری ندارم از خیلی سبز میخوای استفاده کنی یا نشر الگو یا گاج یا...) کتاب درسی رو حتما حتما مطالعه کنی.

امیدوارم روزی یک پزشکی رو ببینم که داره واسه سلامتی بقیه تلاش میکنه...

موفق باشی دوست من.


*

----------


## sajad564

> *اععععععع چه جالب سجاد...
> منم 9 شب اشغال ها رو گذاشتم دم در
> نمیدونم ربطشون چیه؟؟؟ اذیت نکن*


خخخخخ

----------


## politician

> *سجاد ببین.......تو اولن باید روزی حداقل18تا 24 ساعت بخونی...یعنی در حین خواب هم بتونی بخونی هم غذا بخوری هم آهنگ گوش بدی هم دستشویی بری.......تازه این واسه پزشکی یه شهر معمولیه..اگه پزشکیه تهران میخوای باید سه چهار تا افغانی هم بگیری کمکت کتابای عمومی رو بخونن...خخخخخ*


 درسته واقعاپزشکی اوردن سخته رفتم سایت کانون رتبه های زیرهزارمشهددیدم بیشتراز90درصدمدارس خاص بودن واقعاحقشون هم هست چون ازسال های پایه تست زیادزدن  بااین حال بازم امیدهست اصلایک درصدهم احتمال باشه خوبه ونبایدناامیدشدولی رشته ریاضی رقابت توش خیلی راحت تره ومعدل پایین زیرهزارهم زیادهست دیگه کسی که میخوادپزشکی قبول شه بایدازهمه ی تفریحاتش بزنه البته براکسایی که پایه خوب درس نخوندن

----------


## alis

> در مورد حرف شما...
> من یه چند ماه از درس دور بودم حالا شروع کردم به درس خوندن
> اسپم نده موضوع تایپیکو بخون اگه نظری داری بگو...
> درضمن تعداد پستای من هیچ ربزی به شما نداره


اگه نظر داری بگو؟ این جمله دقیقا یعنی چی؟ من نظر داشتم گفتم شما اینطوری برخورد کردی!

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_سلام عزیز دل ساعت مطالعه بستگی ب خودت داره چقدر بتونی بخونی و بعدش کم نیاری یهو نیای ۱۲ ساعت بخونی بعد ول کنی و خسته بشی اصولا ی مبحثو که شروع کردی تا نفهمیدی ب فردا منتقلش نکن حتی اگه ۱۶ ساعتم بشه ساعت مطالعت_

----------


## Dayi javad

اگر کسی با ساعت مطالعه ی بالا به تنهایی موفق میشد الان 500 هزار داوطلب پزشکی داشتیم

----------


## mpaarshin

ساعت مطالعه ی بالا خیلی مهمه ولی کیفیت ازون مهم تره و اینکه بدونین چی میخواین و چطوری دروس رو بخونین
کمتر از 9 ساعت نباید باشه

----------


## ahmadzadeh76

همون طور که دوستان گفتند ساعت مطالعه مهمه ولی از اون مهم تر کیفیته. 
یعنی وقتی داری درسی رو میخونی حفظش نکن بلکه یادش بگیر و خیلی تست بزن و هیچوقت سریع نرو به پاسخ تست نگاه کن حتی اگر نیم ساعت هم  وقت برو  واقعاشکالی نداره (کاری که من امسال نکردم و باعث شد وقتی سرجلسه کنکور رفتم سوالات واقعا برام اشنا بود ولی نمی تونستم حلشون کنم حتی ساده ترین سوالا). برای زیست هم اگر میتونی با یه دبیر خوب کلاس برو واقعاااااا تاثیر داره درغیراینصورت از کتابای فاگوزیست استفاده کن چون شما تاحالا زیست نخونی و باید اول دقیق و مفهومی یادشون بگیری.هرفصل فاگوزیست که خوندی بلافاصله از یک کتاب خوب تست بزن.اینطور نیست که بگی چون تازه این فصل رو خوندم پس تستایی که میخوام بزنم نکتشون تو ذهنم.چون اگر تست استاندار باشه بازهم تودلش نکته هست.و بعداهم میتونی بازهم تست بزنی.وحتما حتما ازمون ثبت نام کن.اگر تونستی یه مشاور خوب هم داشته باش البته مشاور شهرخودتون یااطراف نه مشاوره های اینترنتی(به نظرم)
ازالان هم نمیخواد برای عمومی ها زیادوقت بزاری.امیدوارم که موفق میشی دوست عزیز

فرستاده شده از SM-E700Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## sajad564

> همون طور که دوستان گفتند ساعت مطالعه مهمه ولی از اون مهم تر کیفیته. 
> یعنی وقتی داری درسی رو میخونی حفظش نکن بلکه یادش بگیر و خیلی تست بزن و هیچوقت سریع نرو به پاسخ تست نگاه کن حتی اگر نیم ساعت هم  وقت برو  واقعاشکالی نداره (کاری که من امسال نکردم و باعث شد وقتی سرجلسه کنکور رفتم سوالات واقعا برام اشنا بود ولی نمی تونستم حلشون کنم حتی ساده ترین سوالا). برای زیست هم اگر میتونی با یه دبیر خوب کلاس برو واقعاااااا تاثیر داره درغیراینصورت از کتابای فاگوزیست استفاده کن چون شما تاحالا زیست نخونی و باید اول دقیق و مفهومی یادشون بگیری.هرفصل فاگوزیست که خوندی بلافاصله از یک کتاب خوب تست بزن.اینطور نیست که بگی چون تازه این فصل رو خوندم پس تستایی که میخوام بزنم نکتشون تو ذهنم.چون اگر تست استاندار باشه بازهم تودلش نکته هست.و بعداهم میتونی بازهم تست بزنی.وحتما حتما ازمون ثبت نام کن.اگر تونستی یه مشاور خوب هم داشته باش البته مشاور شهرخودتون یااطراف نه مشاوره های اینترنتی(به نظرم)
> ازالان هم نمیخواد برای عمومی ها زیادوقت بزاری.امیدوارم که موفق میشی دوست عزیز
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-E700Hِ من با Tapatalk


ممنون بابت راهنماییت

----------


## dorsa20

> بچه ها اگه خدا بخواد از همین امشب راس ساعت نه شب شروع میکنم به درس خوندن
> فقط میگن تجربی خر خون زیاد داره...
> تعداد داوطلبا...
> سختی زیست...
> سختی قبول شدن پزشکی...
> من یه ساعت مطالعه نسبتا معقولی رو برای خودم در نظر گرفتم با توجه به اینکه تا حالا زیست نخوندم نظرتون در مورد ساعت مطالعم چیه(قبلا ریاضی بودم)
> تا اخر مرداد روزانه شش ساعت
> شهریور روزانه هشت ساعت
> از پاییز تا اخر سال بین هشت و ده ساعت
> نظرتون چیه؟؟



من در مورد جمله های اولتون همین حالا ی  چی بگم؟

ببینید رتبه خوب میخوایید خخخیلی تلاش لازمه اما این تلاشه لذت داره شما هرچی بیشتر سختیشو  گنده کنید دسترسی به رتبه خوب هم براتون سختت تر و دور از انتظار تر میشه پس اصلا به سختیش فکر نکنید چون سختی ای هست که لذت داره و همین لذتش سختیشو براتون اسون میکنه..

ساعت مطالعه هم مهمه اما قبلش کیفیت اولویت داره ینی دو شرط کیفیت عالی و ساعت مطالع بالا باید در کنار هم باشن.....

توی این راه شاید بار ها خسته بشید اما اونیکه از همون اول کفش آهنی پاش میکنه سختی و مشکلات راه براش عددی نیست...یا علی

----------


## a.z.s

> بچه ها اگه خدا بخواد از همین امشب راس ساعت نه شب شروع میکنم به درس خوندن
> فقط میگن تجربی خر خون زیاد داره...
> تعداد داوطلبا...
> سختی زیست...
> سختی قبول شدن پزشکی...
> من یه ساعت مطالعه نسبتا معقولی رو برای خودم در نظر گرفتم با توجه به اینکه تا حالا زیست نخوندم نظرتون در مورد ساعت مطالعم چیه(قبلا ریاضی بودم)
> تا اخر مرداد روزانه شش ساعت
> شهریور روزانه هشت ساعت
> از پاییز تا اخر سال بین هشت و ده ساعت
> نظرتون چیه؟؟


ببین مث اینه که بگی شما چقدر میخوری چاق میشی یا لاغر میشی
بستگی به فرد داره
باید خودت پیدا کنی 
خودت ببینی کافی هست برات یا نه 
ممکنه کم باشه ممکنه زیاد باشه ممکنه کافی باشه 
فقط خودتی که میتونی به انی سوال جواب بدی

----------

